# My New 6 x 10 Layout



## yourbrother (Jan 15, 2013)

Please take a look at my current layout. I am about to start purchasing the track and wanted to make sure it not to out of the ordinary since this will be my first ever layout I will be implementing. My plan is to do 3 sections for easy storage; (2) 4 x 6 and (1) 2 x 6

Any suggestion or comments will be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The 3 foot reach to the center will likely be an issue. Since you don't have any turnouts at that distance, it shouldn't be too bad. Working at that distance is tough though. I built mine at 6 x 11 and I don't regret it. Just thought you should be aware that a 30" reach is considered the maximum with 24" being far more comfortable. Take a look at http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852
That is rather large for a table layout without access panels.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Yourbrother and welcome!

Unless you have very long arms, the two foot area in the middle will be a hard to reach area.

I'm a big fan of around the room shelf type railroads. You can set the at any height, what ever is comfortable for you. You can either fasten them to the wall or setup on narrow free standing tables. Mine is 24" deep at most with most of the shelf at 12" or even less. You can go completely around the room if you want continuous running, just use bridges or lift out bridges for doorways.
This will free the entire center of the room. If the railroad is high enough most furniture will fit against the wall under the railroad. My current railroad is point to point, using turntables and wyes to turn steam engines. A lot of places for industry switching too.


----------

